# Hunting > Varminting and Small Game Hunting >  possum trapping

## nwatene

Hi im tryna do a business plan up for winz and looking for any information about possum trapping 
like income expences and stuff like that  :Wtfsmilie: 
thankz

----------


## Dundee

if ya workn for winz ya need a big ass black labrador that sits on his arse all day,but my labs and lab x work so I can't help you sorry :Zomg:

----------


## nwatene

Im notworking for winz i wana go through them to get the stuff o need to go into full time trapping

----------


## CreepingDeath

Its a pretty vauge discription bro. What exactly do you want to know? Do you have any experience personally with trapping. Do you have a contract available for private forestry or would you be relying on d.o.c land. 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## nwatene

sorry im doing private farms and forestry blocks im just pretty much seeing what other full time trappers get in a week and how much the spend on supplies a week and what have you sorry if it dont make sence just seeing how others do it full time i do it once a week with my son for his pocket money but im just researching full time trapping and maybe wild cattle culling oh and iss it better to jusst trap or would poisoning be profitable to and again sorry if it dont make sence

----------


## Neckshot

Just trap would be my advice good skins up here still 20 buks and second grade 15 just leg work  depending on how you bait it would be worth it but get cacking to be ready for winter.,

----------


## SiB

there's a really good book - it was published about 30 years ago on "Possum trapping in NZ" think that was the title - not hard to read - I gave a copy to my boy when he was 9 and he picked up a lot of info. Google is your friend, even a library might still have one. Talk to your friendly local librarian and ask them to do a search for you.

----------


## Dundee

If ya poisoning you need a licence. $100 bux a kilo for fur,18 to 20 possoms a kilo depending on area and climate.

----------


## Neckshot

> there's a really good book - it was published about 30 years ago on "Possum trapping in NZ" think that was the title - not hard to read - I gave a copy to my boy when he was 9 and he picked up a lot of info. Google is your friend, even a library might still have one. Talk to your friendly local librarian and ask them to do a search for you.


excellent book a must read

----------


## nwatene

cheers every one

----------


## Dundee

What did WINZ pay for? :36 1 7:

----------


## nwatene

winz can help you if you wana go self employed they will help with some of the stuff u need

----------


## 308

Possum Hunting in NZ - Graeme Marshall
639.112 MAR in the local library

----------


## moonhunt

Heres the book mentioned
*** POSSUM HUNTING IN N.Z. By Graeme Marshall *** | Trade Me

Kim Swan did one on possums too

----------


## 6MMBR

Easy to set ur self up. 
Why would winz need to be involved.
If they can supply the land and guarantee 40 coons a night then maybe. 
Other wise go for the cashys.
The people that are trapping are trapping for a reason.
 That reason is they like to get off there arse and work.

I'd also say you would have PLBs going off every time it rained or snowed.
Or if there was a new burger with extra zing from KFC

----------


## Chris

Be aware of IRD ,the moment you sell one skin /kilo of fur they will hit you.More especially if some-one see's you trying to do what you're planning. The levies the IRD can slap on you you won't believe ,ACC ,GST ,Tax on estimated earnings (as they see it) .Be careful ,keep your paper work up. WINZ & IRD talk to each other . You've already talked to WINZ about it haven't you. 
My personal opinion I wouldn't go there a 2nd time ,not enough money in it now.You'd be better off on wages ,even minimum adult wage.

----------


## Dundee

> Be aware of IRD ,the moment you sell one skin /kilo of fur they will hit you.More especially if some-one see's you trying to do what you're planning. The levies the IRD can slap on you you won't believe ,ACC ,GST ,Tax on estimated earnings (as they see it) .Be careful ,keep your paper work up. WINZ & IRD talk to each other . You've already talked to WINZ about it haven't you. 
> My personal opinion I wouldn't go there a 2nd time ,not enough money in it now.You'd be better off on wages ,even minimum adult wage.


Hi Chris I am pretty sure pests like our coon (tree monkey) aren't taxed any more.

But saying that when I was a kid we got taxed on them, and recently just had a meeting with the accountant and he wanted my personal IRD no and I rattled it off like no tomorrow as I new my number from kid days when the thieving govt still robbed me :ORLY:

----------


## Rushy

Death and taxes Dundee.  Isn't equitable but you can't escape it.

----------


## 6MMBR

Well if you want to talk about taxes, if IRD want to be arse holes they can tax you for the rest of your life. ( any connecting ties to nz )
I've been in Africa for a few years now, and im now a resident ,due to haveing a nz drivers and fire arms licence , I also have a few belongings in nz , a rifle and shotgun ,technically I can be taxed on my off shore income (yet I only travel to nz to go bush ,)

----------


## ebf

> Well if you want to talk about taxes, if IRD want to be arse holes they can tax you for the rest of your life. ( any connecting ties to nz )
> I've been in Africa for a few years now, and im now a resident ,due to haveing a nz drivers and fire arms licence , I also have a few belongings in nz , a rifle and shotgun ,technically I can be taxed on my off shore income (yet I only travel to nz to go bush ,)


that sounds very weird.

from the IRD website:
_Non-residents are only liable for New Zealand tax on income from New Zealand sources. For tax purposes you are a non-resident if you are away from New Zealand for more than 325 days in any 12-month period, and do not have an enduring relationship with New Zealand.
_

i'm sure if you speak to an accountant you could get that sorted out pretty quick.

----------


## 6MMBR

Non residents withholding tax man.
 I've been an expat for 8 years (story of my life with IRD ) and I haven't made a cent in nz in that time.
 an enduring relationship is family ties, or even been a member of deerstalker or fish and game.

----------


## ebf

do you have a bank account in NZ that is earning interest ?

----------


## 6MMBR

No I don't have a bank account in any western country, The pricks still find you

----------


## Chris

The bastards will hunt you down where ever you go & if your setting up a business like this expect to have any support from Winz terminated .Probably take minimum of 6 months to get it back. 
Like any business your up for GST , ACC levies & tax in all income .
I remember it being 25% on possum skins ,doubt if that figure has changed either.

----------


## 6MMBR

I sell fur for extra wiskey money in NZ,it's a rip off when I'm home. Should we talk about tax on beer, 
it's off track but how can a bottle of fiddick be 80 bucks in nz , and with no tax in duty free its 40' so apparently 50% tax,, 
how come I can by a 40 oz bottle of fiddick that has tax on it in Tanzania for 8 bucks...

----------


## veitnamcam

Pall mall 20s were 2 pesos last time i was in Arge 
I came back with one and a half suitcases of em  :Grin: 

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## 6MMBR

PICK believe it a carton of smokes is 6 bucks hear

----------


## Neckshot

> Hi Chris I am pretty sure pests like our coon (tree monkey) aren't taxed any more.
> 
> But saying that when I was a kid we got taxed on them, and recently just had a meeting with the accountant and he wanted my personal IRD no and I rattled it off like no tomorrow as I new my number from kid days when the thieving govt still robbed me


you can actualy claim for expensis from trapping so if you want to live in the bush and trapp go hard i say, some of us have mortgages and kids and a wife but back before that if i had a chance id do it!!!!, more for lifestyle than money.

----------


## 6MMBR

How much can be made a month if you get 100 traps and a premo spot ? And bowl a few with a 22 as well

----------


## Dundee

> How much can be made a month if you get 100 traps and a premo spot ? And bowl a few with a 22 as well



Thats a tricky one but average 18 to 20 possoms make a kilo of fur and @ $110-$115

----------


## Neckshot

[QUOTE=6MMBR;102294]How much can be made a month if you get 100 traps and a premo spot ?And bowl a few with a 22 as well[/ 
You would have to skin to make it worthwhile and be able to.consistanly pull the same numbers at 15 bucks a skin grade two lge skin
It would be up to the indavidual.you need boards traps and bait and your food and a place to work that doc and private contractors arnt
If you said medium skins 10 to 12 bucks  +expensis , you worked on location you could av 2 k a month 
That's not working the nitty gritty out.

----------


## 6MMBR

2 grand a month ante worth it at all.
24k a year , you can make that at Mc Donald's

----------


## Chris

Would as Neckshot saying depend on area ,trapping is the hard way to do it.I used poison ,was pulling 100-120 skins off a 1.5 -2 hr line .
Summer skins I was averaging $10 ,winter skins a little more around $14 average. I was selling threw the Dunedin auction & getting reasonable money for a side line but doubt if I could of made that sort of money full time. Last time I sent skins down it cost me money,got less for the skins than the freight cost. But it had been taken over buy new management though.

----------


## Neckshot

> 2 grand a month ante worth it at all.
> 24k a year , you can make that at Mc Donald's


That's being very conservitive and up to the trapper with a hundred traps and knollege it would be.more

----------


## 6MMBR

You would think if there such a pest you would command a higher wage given the extremes of the job. 
My good mate dose it full time. 
I gone with him in the past and enjoyed it, 
I could not imagine somebody that dose not want to work an collects cash off taxpayers for nothing stepping out there and doing it.
Living under a tarp in the urawearas in winter.
Having wash wash time in a river that's 2 deg's
Having a argument with yourself over farting in a hut, LOL
Actually it's a dream job, 
But pulling a Green horn out of south Auckland to go do this ?
How would they cope with pulling the joey out of mum that they just smacked on the head then having to destroy that as well,
All the play station or x box games in the world ante gunna prepare them for it....

----------


## Neckshot

well what are you gonna do about it?? if they have a crack at it and fail how dose it affect you? or me? if they have a crack and one succeds weill just peg them on something else!!.were already paying tax for all sorts of oxygen theifs in this country so you can waste time pissing and moaning about it or give advice its free and more productive! if its not taken your not going to lose a limb over it are ya...........better  than just blowwing wind out ya own ass i reckon.IMO

----------


## 6MMBR

Oh we'll one tip from me to all the new bees,
If one try's to climb up you lay down. :Thumbsup:

----------


## nwatene

well im unemployed so i cant really afford traps hence the reason im going through winz to get them to help pay for the traps

----------


## nwatene

thanks to the informative ones sorry bout bad grammer

----------


## Happy

> well im unemployed so i cant really afford traps hence the reason im going through winz to get them to help pay for the traps


And kudos to you so long as you work you're arse off it should be OK. Beats laying around doing nothing and we are probably all aware of the employment situations at present in smaller towns.
Decide to do it then do it hard out or dont start. Go in Eyes open its not a walk in the park or a free ride thats for sure just honest damn hard work that will will help you and your family ...

----------


## Rushy

> well im unemployed so i cant really afford traps hence the reason im going through winz to get them to help pay for the traps


Good on you

----------


## nwatene

thanks i got a fair idea from doing it when i was in the forestry for a bit on the side but not good on the business side as to say how much il need a year to
 spend on supplies bait bullets and what not and is it worth to also get control substance licence

----------


## Neckshot

good luck mate cheap bait to start is flour sugr and either anniseed or rose oil you could get a hundy traps if you shop around for under $150 easy thats new traps.if you havnt already got that info.

----------


## 6MMBR

do you run ya traps in heavy rain ?

----------


## 308

One trick that you can legitimately pull is to register for GST and change your reporting date - if you register for a monthly return then buy a lot of trap gear then the IRD give you money back on the GST you've spent. Next, presuming you qualify, change your GST period from monthly to 6 monthly and you get a reprieve from paying them back for 6 months

You've still gotta pay in the end but it can be a starter help - check it out first to see if it'll work for you.

Love seeing someone deal to possums, good luck

----------


## Wirehunt

Same 18-20 should get you around 180-200 as skins.

----------

